
Yahoo tells Microsoft to increase $41B bid - nreece
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/BUSINESS/04/07/microsoft.yahoo.ap/index.html
======
jgrahamc
Sing along with Jerry Yang (apologies to Amy Winehouse):

    
    
      They tried to make me go to Redmond
      I said no, no, no.
      Yes it's been bad, the stock'll come back
      We'll grow, grow, grow
    
      We ain’t got a clue
      But Mr Ballmer thinks we do
      He's tried to make me go to Redmond
      I won't go, go, go.
    
      I’d rather be at home by the Bay
      But can't just sit here an' pray
      Cos there’s nothing, nothing they can teach me
      That I can't learn from Dr Eric Schmidt
    
      41 B's not enough
      But we're worth more than that small stuff
    
      They’re tryin to make me go to Redmond
      I said no, no, no
      Yes it's been bad, the stock'll come back
      We'll grow, grow, grow
    
      We ain’t got a clue
      But Mr Ballmer thinks we do
      He's tried to make me go to Redmond
      I won't go, go, go.

------
run4yourlives
Well, if I was a shareholder needing evidence that the leadership of Yahoo is
in fact yahoo, I couldn't ask for a better clue.

MS is gonna save some money in this deal come May.

------
okeumeni
I think Yahoo should accept the deal, there’s no way they can reverse the
course at this point, and they’ve tried. Another six month they could be in
the red, then the takeover will be nasty and the losers will be the
shareholders.

------
jeroen
Full text of the letter from Yahoo! to MS:
[http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/apr2008/...](http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/apr2008/db2008047_940112.htm)

~~~
PieSquared
Somehow, I enjoyed his few 'jabs' towards Steve, especially the one about how
Yahoo! has been uncooperative in negotiations:

"Moreover, Steve, you personally attended two of these meetings and could have
advanced discussions in any way you saw fit. "

~~~
tom_rath
Why would 'Steve' be the one to advance discussions?

Microsoft has put forward their offer and is awaiting a response. It's not as
though Yahoo has forgotten about it -- the next move is theirs to make.

~~~
0x44
Yahoo! formally rejected the offer in February. What more response is
necessary?

~~~
tom_rath
Either identifying an alternative option to their shareholders or responding
to Microsoft with the price Yahoo thinks would be reasonable.

Microsoft has basically said "Hey, guys. We made an offer that's more than a
60% premium over your share price. If you won't accept that (or even let us
know what price you will accept) we'll take this right to your shareholders
and do this the hostile way at a price that's lower than our current offer."

The ball's in Yahoo's court on this one.

~~~
0x44
I disagree. Microsoft presented an offer, Yahoo! rejected it outright. After
being rebuffed, it is incumbent upon Microsoft to either inquire about more
amenable terms (to Yahoo!), or to withdraw their pretense of negotiation and
go to the shareholders.

------
jamesbritt
Is it normal to address people by their first name in formal business
communications?

